# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics > Vahaduo >  Vahaduo - Unscaled Phenotype Feiichy G25 Calculator

## Stuvanè

Just for fun  :Laughing: 


A new Vahaduo calculator (based on the unscaled G25 coordinates), that estimates the autosomal distances (and also mixtures) in relation to various human phenotypes:

http://g25vahaduo.genetics.ovh/Unsca...calculator.htm

Check also the following list

http://www.humanphenotypes.net/list.html

My results

----------


## torzio

Distance to:
Torzio

0.02445400
Dinarid

0.02465312
Aegean-Med

0.02544108
Pontid

0.02696412
Noric

0.02768999
Atlanto-Med

0.02790273
Alpine

0.03490115
North_Atlantid

0.03543064
Keltic_Nordic

0.03544721
Faelid

0.03738291
Nordic

0.03921603
Brunn

0.04099521
Trønder

0.04606418
Caspid

0.04742339
Turanid

0.04908109
Assyroid

0.05031691
Neo-Danubian

0.05198217
Iranid

0.05239673
East_Baltic

0.05455648
North_Pontid

0.05467138
Polynesid

0.05508758
Armenid

0.05605165
Gracile_Med

0.05763726
Pamirid

0.05893216
Mtebid

0.06145111
Irano-Afghan




Target: Torzio
Distance: 1.5548% / 0.01554840 | ADC: 0.25x 
40.6
Aegean-Med



30.4
Keltic_Nordic



13.8
Dinarid



7.4
Gracile_Med



5.0
Atlanto-Med



2.2
Neo-Danubian



0.6
Uralid





Target: Torzio
Distance: 1.7636% / 0.01763646 | ADC: 1x 
35.2
Aegean-Med



29.0
Atlanto-Med



21.2
Dinarid



14.6
Noric






Target: Torzio
Distance: 2.0084% / 0.02008431 | ADC: 2x 
53.8
Dinarid



28.0
Aegean-Med



18.2
Atlanto-Med

----------


## torzio

I assume keltoi-nordic is an error and it should be Keltoi-noric
Nordic = scandinavia
Noric = austria

----------


## Dou

Eurafricanid (Atlanto-Med) in 0.25 and 0.5  :Laughing: 

Target: Juan
Distance: 1.9977% / 0.01997722 | ADC: 0.5x

92.0
Atlanto-Med



4.6
Dinarid



2.6
Gracile_Med



0.8
Gracile_Indid





Target: Juan
Distance: 1.8761% / 0.01876058 | ADC: 0.25x

74.2
Atlanto-Med



11.8
Gracile_Med



4.2
Gracile_Indid



3.8
Dinarid



2.6
Brunn



2.6
Uralid



0.8
Saharid





Target: Juan
Distance: 1.7644% / 0.01764444

40.8
Gracile_Med



40.4
Brunn



5.6
Gracile_Indid



5.6
Saharid



4.0
Uralid



2.8
Berberid



0.6
Bantuid.



0.2
Silvid



Distance to:
Juan

0.02064511
Atlanto-Med

0.02824270
Alpine

0.03788026
Dinarid

0.03837797
Noric

0.03906417
North_Atlantid

0.03935345
Aegean-Med

0.03991486
Keltic_Nordic

0.04027980
Pontid

0.04117616
Faelid

0.04160321
Brunn

0.04514379
Trønder

0.04523229
Nordic

0.04566498
Gracile_Med

0.05757812
Turanid

0.05892987
Polynesid

0.05937756
Caspid

0.06218699
Berberid

0.06218699
Saharid

0.06221967
Assyroid

0.06490953
East_Baltic

0.06518354
Iranid

0.06597399
Neo-Danubian

0.06606062
Armenid

0.06623051
North_Pontid

0.06869721
Pamirid

----------


## Northener

Indeed....... ALL Dutch are Faelid and all Swedes Nordic.....nonsens packed in vahaduo ;)

Regarding Europe all you can say is that on AVERAGE in GENERAL the more North the more people are becoming larger, more robust (/less gracile) and lighter featured.

In this all variations are possible. I'm 6 feet 4 but my grand uncle was to small for military service. I have a Bell Beaker kind of steephead but not all family members have that. I have gold blond hair/ touch of red in it (meanwhile somewhat darkened) but with chestnut eyes.....etc etc etc

----------


## Stuvanè

In the end it's a toy that works like another G25 calculator (maybe with a little patience you can also find which one). The ancestral peoples/groups have been attributed in a somewhat simplified or arbitrary way the various phenotypes, and the game is done. Everything to take with a pinch of salt 

Sent from my SM-J730F using Eupedia Forum mobile app

----------


## Northener

> In the end it's a toy that works like another G25 calculator (maybe with a little patience you can also find which one). The ancestral peoples/groups have been attributed in a somewhat simplified or arbitrary way the various phenotypes, and the game is done. Everything to take with a pinch of salt 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Eupedia Forum mobile app


Of course with salt Struvane, but I saw some postings on Apricity from the developer of this whole....seems to take it very serious.

And could everybody see right trough this all?

For example the Oera Linda book, written as a gimmick until Heinrich Himmler c.s. took it serious.....

But of course we are miles away from that! ;)

----------


## MOESAN

It's a nonsense tool!
I wonder on what basis they measure distances between phenotypes? We can try to find out kinship of phenotypes but it seems to me very hard to decide of a useful hyerarchy among traits, quantifiable. Very often, here, metrics can even obscurate things (let's took brachycephaly, BI). 

@Northerner: No, more northern doesn't correspond to more robust, even if as a whole a lot of body measures are larger.
Maybe in types, in North, gracile ones are a bit less fracile, and "robust" types are a bit more "robust"; but not only between individuals but also between regions, there are some visible variations not tied to latitude.The same in pigmentation (an ancient pigmentation levelling based on selection depending on milieu has been unlevelled" (glup!) by recent enough crossings and a future levelling is not already occurred).

----------


## Lukas

@MOESAN
It is for fun:) 

BTW you can check your phenotype confidence score using this Microsoft tool.



Open https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/se...ces/face/#demo

and click "Face verification", than upload real image (frontal view) and phenotype image (or use its URL) and wait few seconds for confidence score. If it is 0.10 or less it means no or weak similarity. This posted below is very high.

----------


## Carlos

With my father I take 0.33 with my mother 0.19 among other relatives I get to put Santa Teresita de Lissieux and I get 0.09
I have pixelated my image because I am very discreet.

----------


## Northener

> @MOESAN
> It is for fun:) 
> 
> BTW you can check your phenotype confidence score using this Microsoft tool.
> 
> 
> 
> Open https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/se...ces/face/#demo
> 
> and click "Face verification", than upload real image (frontal view) and phenotype image (or use its URL) and wait few seconds for confidence score. If it is 0.10 or less it means no or weak similarity. This posted below is very high.


Nice tool Lukasz!!!

And based on the tool I think the vahaduo fails in my case. My results on vahaduo with on the right side the microsoft/photo tool results.

0.01162039 Nordic 0.09017
0.01230389 Faelid 0.0863
0.01392460 Trønder 0.09633
0.01399012 North_Atlantid 0.09531
0.01538018 Keltic_Nordic 0.09498
0.01667625 Brunn 0.08567
0.02460925 Noric 0.09993
0.02922024 Alpine 0.08863
0.03908280 Atlanto-Med
0.04032854 East_Baltic
0.04130012 North_Pontid
0.04236143 Pontid
0.04793545 Neo-Danubian
*0.04848525 Dinarid 0.1013*
0.05117455 Aegean-Med
0.05121845 Polynesid
0.05278150 Turanid
0.05369542 Pamirid
0.06054545 Caspid
0.06149485 Mtebid
0.06195293 Irano-Afghan
0.06324044 Iranid
0.06575030 Nord_Indid
0.06713569 Assyroid
0.07093749 Armenid 0.09651

Dinarid is also seen as the Bell Beaker phenotype and is number 1 (the only one above 0,10). Number 2 is the Norid phenotype, that's also connected to Dinarid.

And as you can see the number 1 an 2 in vahaduo Nordid and Faelid are in the photo tool even beyond the result most on distance the Armenid!

*The vahaduo tool 'could be saved by the bell' (tough not really because it's all too off road) because I'm convinced that when Anglo-Saxons G25 is added then....it gets very close to my photo tool number 3: Anglo-Saxon Confidence is 0.09844 (almost 0.10).

**0.01148121 Anglo_Saxon*
0.01162039 Nordic
0.01230389 Faelid
0.01392460 Trønder
0.01399012 North_Atlantid
0.01538018 Keltic_Nordic
0.01667625 Brunn

----------


## Dibran

Distance to:
Dibran

0.02139280
Dinarid

0.02760827
Pontid

0.02813426
Aegean-Med

0.03811666
Alpine

0.04000273
Noric

0.04511651
Atlanto-Med

0.04863858
Assyroid

0.04979679
Caspid

0.05048222
Armenid

0.05289730
Gracile_Med

0.05289811
North_Pontid

0.05492586
Turanid

0.05527277
Faelid

0.05552702
North_Atlantid

0.05633641
Iranid

0.05690880
Nordic

0.05835633
Trønder

0.05874502
Keltic_Nordic

0.06039559
Brunn

0.06048533
Neo-Danubian

0.06384568
Mtebid

0.06485987
East_Baltic

0.06524424
Pamirid

0.06543669
Polynesid

0.06855493
Irano-Afghan





Target: Dibran
Distance: 1.9955% / 0.01995536

65.6
Dinarid



17.2
Gracile_Med



10.6
North_Pontid



6.4
Armenid



0.2
Bambutid

----------


## Joey37

According to that Microsoft tool, I look more like my maternal grandfather (0.12) than my paternal grandfather (0.08)

----------


## Northener

> According to that Microsoft tool, I look more like my maternal grandfather (0.12) than my paternal grandfather (0.08)


Ok and that's in reality not the case?

----------


## Northener

> It's a nonsense tool!
> I wonder on what basis they measure distances between phenotypes? We can try to find out kinship of phenotypes but it seems to me very hard to decide of a useful hyerarchy among traits, quantifiable. Very often, here, metrics can even obscurate things (let's took brachycephaly, BI). 
> 
> @Northerner: No, more northern doesn't correspond to more robust, even if as a whole a lot of body measures are larger.
> Maybe in types, in North, gracile ones are a bit less fracile, and "robust" types are a bit more "robust"; but not only between individuals but also between regions, there are some visible variations not tied to latitude.The same in pigmentation (an ancient pigmentation levelling based on selection depending on milieu has been unlevelled" (glup!) by recent enough crossings and a future levelling is not already occurred).



See my "Dinaric" results (previous posting) Moesan! 

This is wat Coon said about some outmost NW Germans that equals NE Dutch:





Do you have any thought about this? It's appreciated!

----------


## Carlos

0.10036

0.11484
0.10087

These are the three best results for my paternal *great grandfather* all the others are 0.0


What yellow eyes is true our brown with light you can see yellowish orange or yellow whether or not central heterochromia.


My great-grandfather was also E-V22 so I will now see the results of my grandfather in case they indicate a route from Egypt that could be consistent with after the results of his son, my great-grandfather perhaps through Arabia, Turkey, Iran, Irak or something like that, now I don't have the map in front of me

7. Proto Thracian/Illyrian Vucedol (2775 BC) *..... 10.09* - I3499 
11. Illyrian / Dalmatian (1200 BC) *..... 10.75* - I3313 
23. Vatya Bronze Age Hungary (1750 BC) *..... 12.12* - Rise483
28. Bronze Age Vatya Pannonia (1600 BC) *..... 12.36* - Rise480
53. Illyrian / Dalmatian (1600 BC) *..... 14.25* - I4332
56. Scythian Southern Moldova (290 BC) *..... 14.28* - scy197b
71. Thraco-Cimmerian Black Sea (900 BC) *..... 14.67* - MJ12
77. Scythian Southern Moldova (290 BC) *..... 14.87* - scy305 - 

81. Scythian Southern Moldova (270 BC) *..... 15.08* - scy192 -
89. Scythian Moldova (290 BC) *..... 15.66* - scy311 -
115. Scythian Southern Moldova (290 BC) *..... 16.78* - scy304
150. Scythian Outlier Hungary (550 BC) *..... 18.52* - DA195 
165. Hungary Elite Avar Kiskoros-Vaghohid (690 AD) *..... 18.96
172. Vatya Bronze Age Hungary (1750 BC) ..... 19.28 - Rise484
173. Medieval Hungary / Balkan (1244 AD) ..... 19.38 - DA199 

I have compiled the samples of my results as well as that they sounded a little bit like Hungarian or the surrounding area a little around without having to be like in the epicenter but being.*

----------


## Joey37

I get 0.22 for Paleo-Atlantid, which given the map they give that is where most of my ancestors come from, where the Paleo-Atlantid type dominates.

----------


## Carlos

> 0.10036
> 
> 0.11484
> 0.10087
> 
> These are the three best results for my paternal great grandfather all the others are 0.0
> 
> 
> What yellow eyes is true our brown with light you can see yellowish orange or yellow whether or not central heterochromia.
> ...


My paternal *grandfather*, son of the former. The rest of the results with 0`0 ... e.t.c. If not for the program that has given this result, I would have thought that my grandfather looked like this man like an egg looks like a broccoli


0.12425

My *father*, son of the previous one. The rest of the results are 0.0 ... e.t.c.


0.10906

*Carlos*

0.25394


0.23282

*TODA* (Not fund)0.11951


0.10107


0.10104

They would also be: Gracile Mediterranean, Moorish, NorAtlhantic all with 0.1 ...
Some may be complementary noise of some previous result and others by maternal route, so I will do the exercise with the maternal part soon.


My first impression is a trip of my E-V22 very different from the predictable from the Phoenician by boat to Andalusia, too direct and easy, no, that goes, and mainly by land. Anyway I will compare other ancestors from both sides to see their results. It's a lot of work and it could take even a few days. If the program already had all those photographs in its database it would be very fast.

----------


## Northener

> My paternal *grandfather*, son of the former. The rest of the results with 0`0 ... e.t.c. If not for the program that has given this result, I would have thought that my grandfather looked like this man like an egg looks like a broccoli
> 
> 
> 0.12425
> 
> My *father*, son of the previous one. The rest of the results are 0.0 ... e.t.c.
> 
> 
> 0.10906
> ...


Wow Carlos that's really a lot of differentiation!

I guess phenotype is a matter of auDNA and not Y-DNA, Y-DNA doen't have much effect on the appearance, at least not that I'm aware of.........

----------


## Carlos

^^
Yes, the phenotypes are not important, but perhaps the measures or forms of the watermelon or where it has gone and with whom it has been mixed since if it is a man who has made a route from Egypt and these heads come out we also You can talk about which women have been mixed so that the DNA of them has been changing the heads of the descendants of that man, the phenotypes are pure makeup but the bones, volumes and measures may be somewhat more forceful or more clues.

----------


## Northener

> ^^
> Yes, the phenotypes are not important, but perhaps the measures or forms of the watermelon or where it has gone and with whom it has been mixed since if it is a man who has made a route from Egypt and these heads come out we also You can talk about which women have been mixed so that the DNA of them has been changing the heads of the descendants of that man, the phenotypes are pure makeup but the bones, volumes and measures may be somewhat more forceful or more clues.


Take my case Carlos, my E-V22 has a TMRCA of 5600 YBP. Let's assume this 'patriarch' lived somewhere in the Levant and had a kind of phenotype that correspondences with this region......in a still enigmatic way and about 150 generations later this line pops up in the centre of Friesland in a guy called Haye Jans. And afterwards he and his children mingled only with Frisians/ North Dutch people.

I guess the line is so thin Carlos that by no means this can have substantial influence on my phenotype.

----------


## Carlos

> Take my case Carlos, my E-V22 has a TMRCA of 5600 YBP. Let's assume this 'patriarch' lived somewhere in the Levant and had a kind of phenotype that correspondences with this region......in a still enigmatic way and about 150 generations later this line pops up in the centre of Friesland in a guy called Haye Jans. And afterwards he and his children mingled only with Frisians/ North Dutch people.
> 
> I guess the line is so thin Carlos that by no means this can have substantial influence on my phenotype.


Maybe when I have more variables in the game I have more chances that I could have the luck that it arose that with fewer variables at play, it is possible I am not sure either.

----------


## Carlos

My *maternal grandfather* has obtained:

Litorid 0.29561
Point: 0.28493
Central Pamirid: 0.23369
Dinarid: 0.21634
Armenid: 0.20234
Arabid:0.200857

Whit 0.1

Alpinid
Anatolid
Baykal
Bereber
Canarid 

It seems related to farmers and Indo-European migrations

_Curiously, my paternal great grandfather and my maternal grandfather get 0.19923
__and mid two paternal and maternal grandparents: 0.12966
_
*Recapitulating*


_Paternal Great Grandfather_: Eastbrachid
Paternal grandfather_: Yemenid
Phater_: Strandid
Carlos: Carpathid, Mtebid, Borreby,Indo Iranid

Thinking about the journey of my mother and E-V22 as you know and will continue to know until I have news, I think that if the departure is from Egypt, a founding country, then that the trip is to the East. Egypt- Yemen and climb diagonally? Everything can be up to India? I do not know, I think there is E-V22 in India but at most as far as those two large lakes are more or less out there and then to the west at an entrance to Europe and arrive in Spain much later. I will try to look later at my female ancestors to see what can be discarded or what unites them.


I don't know, we'll see how this all ends.

----------


## Carlos

> My *maternal grandfather* has obtained:
> 
> Litorid 0.29561
> Point: 0.28493
> Central Pamirid: 0.23369
> Dinarid: 0.21634
> Armenid: 0.20234
> Arabid:0.200857
> 
> ...


Looking a little the woman ancestors

*Trastarabuela* mother of my great-great grandmother dna mitochondrial

Egyptid 0.21756
Dinarid 0.20687
Assyroid 0.15669
Yemenid 0.1242
Litorid 0.12382
Baskid 0.10037
Eurafricanid 0.10026

I think that maybe that 4% that they give me for North Africa was related to my dnaY when maybe they have putall over his face through the mitochondrial DNA due to the megalithic culture and expansion that also reaches North Africa 

They are denying the Moroccans their European percentage as builders of Dolmens there is no right a total injustice and thus kill two birds with one stone mislabeling a small set of snp
*

Paternal Great Grandmother*

Tibetid 0.12684
Aralid 0.100887


*Paternal grandmother*

Kham 0.10231
Anglo Saxon 0.10101
------------------------------------------------------
*Sister*

Anatolid 0.2201
Andronovo turanid 0.13641
Dinarid 0.10085

Seeing all my Dna And E-V22 could have come to India to go back to the Caucasus to end up in the Balkans could be Hungary and there could have been integrated with some ethnicity that would take it to another territory before finishing in Spain.

1195 DA









Well, I think the oral tradition of my family on the defector of Napoleon's troops makes sense; there were still a few centuries but it is the closest I can get in the application to the time of the Napoleonic invasion of Spain.

I honestly did not see myself in another Phoenician walled colony in Cádiz or another place in Andalusia. What does he want me to tell you to live in a walled colony is horrible, the natives are willing to revamp your neck at the first opportunity and also that I am from above the province and I am closely related to the reconquest and repopulation of Andalusia, let me of more colonies, which, moreover, there is what to see for whom they were composed at least in Iberia.

----------


## Carlos

I add more female results

*Trastarabuela* mother of my great-great grandmother dna mitochondrial

Egyptid 0.21756
Dinarid 0.20687
Assyroid 0.15669
Yemenid 0.1242
Litorid 0.12382
Baskid 0.10037
Eurafricanid 0.10026

Daughter of the previous one. 

*Great-grandmother* dna mitochondrial. 

_He was trying to see some difference with his mother with which to glimpse his father while I get a picture of him that works.

_Kham 0.26951
Assyroid 0.15498
Paleo Sardinian 0.1477
Egyptid 0.12861
Tronder 0.1016

Distances almost 1

Anglo Saxon, borreby, Dalofaelid, Dinarid,Litorid,

_Well, his father was from the hometown of Spanish-godo Omar ibn Hafsún after Samuel It's that clear, that's what it is._

*Paternal grandmother* with Aragonese surname

Anglo Saxon 0.101001
Kham 0.10213

*Great-grandmother mother mother* of great grandfather of my mother of origin probably from the center of Portugal

Anglo Saxon 0.13062
Paleo Sardinian 0.10227

_The last two could be Celtiberian with your permission and without permission too_

----------


## Carlos

I have obtained a photograph of me as similar as possible to the position and position of the models to see if it improved my results and these are:

Yemenid


Toda My paternal grandfather was 0.09999 with Toda


Uralid


Suth Polynesian



Pontid


Transmediterranean


Indo Nordic


Making comparisons with better photographs, my great-grandfather, the wife of my paternal great-grandfather, has obtained the same as previously Aralid and Tibetid plus Indo Nordic. By God that woman has plugged me in her entire race

Indo Nordic


I will do more photographic checks of the male paternal line

----------


## Duarte

I don't have the G25 coordinates and I don't know how to get them either. In fact, for fun, it's interesting, although I can't quite interpret what it means to be a greater or lesser distance from a specific phenotype. If it is already difficult to interpret distances in relation to ethnicities, it is even more difficult to interpret distances in relation to specific phenotypes. In this sense, I understand that the methodology adopted by yourDNAportal to determine your traits is more logical. They make some mistakes, but I believe that the successes are greater than the mistakes and the traits are always predicted, that is, they do not guarantee absolute precision, because, sometimes, there is more than one gene involved in the determination of certain traits. After a long hiatus of posts to enjoy the carnival, I came across this topic and, as I don't have my G25 coordinates, I posted my post carnival phenotype, captured in selfies (images) in the dim light of my bedroom, in an old topic that I created called "discover my ethnicity". I don't see myself in any of the listed phenotypes. I think that images are more precise to define a phenotype than a algorithm report displaying possibilities.  :Grin: 




> In my bedroom, recovering from a week of excesses at the carnival.
> Unknown: Ethnicity.
> Known: Sloppy appearance, headaches, body aches and bad mood.

----------


## Northener

> I have obtained a photograph of me as similar as possible to the position and position of the models to see if it improved my results and these are:
> 
> Yemenid
> 
> 
> Toda My paternal grandfather was 0.09999 with Toda
> 
> 
> Uralid
> ...


This is going to be a bric a brac Carlos.....I guess some metrics can be similar in different parts of the worlds, may be I'm to sober but Polynesian looks far fetched in your case ;)

----------


## Carlos

> I add more female results
> 
> *Trastarabuela* mother of my great-great grandmother dna mitochondrial
> 
> Egyptid 0.21756
> Dinarid 0.20687
> Assyroid 0.15669
> Yemenid 0.1242
> Litorid 0.12382
> ...


I finally got the coordinates since with the photographs it is a harder job.


Distance to:
Juan_scaled

0.17072006
Atlanto-Med

0.17191601
Gracile_Med

0.17234813
Alpine

0.17456389
North_Atlantid

0.17525195
Keltic_Nordic

0.17558221
Brunn

0.17661226
Faelid

0.17683883
Noric

0.17689578
Trønder

0.17692500
Nordic

0.18034488
Pontid

0.18047906
Dinarid

0.18203801
Aegean-Med

0.18622823
Neo-Danubian

0.18706078
North_Pontid

0.18836172
East_Baltic

0.19355250
Berberid

0.19355250
Saharid

0.19477780
Assyroid

0.19520336
Armenid

0.19656974
Caspid

0.19731081
Mtebid

0.19926793
Iranid

0.20228814
Pamirid

0.20303019
Polynesid

0.20679572
Turanid

0.20753568
Irano-Afghan

0.20784349
Orientalid

0.21013195
Nord_Indid

0.21486975
Ethiopid

0.21732926
Uralid

0.22061664
Gracile_Indid

0.22065363
Indo-Brachid

0.22974557
Tungid

0.23006707
Paleo-Mongoloid

0.23114830
Weddoid

0.23135585
Negritid

0.23267291
South_Sinid

0.23314180
Sudanid

0.23368540
North_Sinid

0.23504919
Bantuid.

0.23965486
Nilotid

0.25360605
Sibirid

0.26924708
Silvid

0.27181241
Australoid

0.29729557
Centralid

0.30587121
Patagonid

0.31023417
Andid

0.31864706
Melanesid

0.32086628
Amazonid

0.35284441
Bambutid



Distance to:
Juan

0.01573562
Atlanto-Med

0.02250144
Alpine

0.03483681
North_Atlantid

0.03607739
Keltic_Nordic

0.03636672
Noric

0.03835994
Brunn

0.03890911
Faelid

0.04137041
Nordic

0.04141773
Pontid

0.04191760
Trønder

0.04291000
Aegean-Med

0.04292294
Dinarid

0.04807378
Gracile_Med

0.05457414
Turanid

0.05460037
Polynesid

0.05738260
Caspid

0.06081916
Assyroid

0.06133474
North_Pontid

0.06172832
East_Baltic

0.06207930
Berberid

0.06207930
Saharid

0.06257549
Iranid

0.06370147
Armenid

0.06422825
Neo-Danubian

0.06451159
Mtebid

0.06495385
Pamirid

0.06937426
Irano-Afghan

0.07322546
Nord_Indid

0.07791913
Tungid

0.07993550
Paleo-Mongoloid

0.08324347
South_Sinid

0.08541454
Indo-Brachid

0.08557102
Gracile_Indid

0.08666891
North_Sinid

0.08801608
Negritid

0.08808909
Ethiopid

0.08954301
Sudanid

0.09488583
Bantuid.

0.09579621
Orientalid

0.10165082
Weddoid

0.10314700
Uralid

0.10866596
Nilotid

0.13401822
Sibirid

0.16229818
Silvid

0.16928703
Australoid

0.20678757
Centralid

0.21843113
Patagonid

0.22383650
Andid

0.23658090
Melanesid

0.23760614
Amazonid

0.27901911
Bambutid


The distances are different from scaling to non-scaling in single leaves the same, what coordinates should be used in the calculators the scaled or non-scaled coordinates?


Target: Juan_scaled
Distance: 16.9216% / 0.16921580

60.6
Gracile_Med



39.4
Brunn




My God Brunn what is it, am I from another race?

Increasing the cycles


Target: Juan
Distance: 1.5156% / 0.01515598


90.0
Atlanto-Med




2.8
Gracile_Med




2.6
Negritid




2.4
Nilotid




2.2
Mtebid




Negritid South Asian. It is not so bad about the photographs, considering that they are the ones who traveled by canoe rather than seeing it in reverse. Mtebid came out in the first picture. Nilotid: The blackest and tallest people on the planet and full lips please is what I lack; it may be noise of the Egyptian lineage because that seems very old and nothing else they see appear Castilla León, Castilla La Mancha e.t.c. They are looking to get you some salt manually, I am convinced. Negritid and South Asian something more than 2 and so super old, that must be thousands, thousands and thousands of centuries, I see it somewhat exaggerated as values for someone current more than 2, I do not know, well I do. I don't think it could be more than 0.5 and look because it makes that bald look forward to it, because that bald one doesn't fool me.

For example, the average Moroccan woman of the Etruscans is an exceptional case, a woman included in the tribe one, two or three mitochondrial skulls L found at an early age in Iberia cannot be an exceptional exchange or any other exceptionality but it already affects the entire population in the acquis of the Iberians, because if the skull L is in the acquis of the Iberians, the Moroccan is also in the Etruscans, because we are all fine spinning.

----------


## Carlos

> I finally got the coordinates since with the photographs it is a harder job.
> 
> 
> Distance to:
> Juan
> 
> 0.01573562
> Atlanto-Med
> 
> ...


Seeing my results, I remembered that an agorithm was done to know who Jack the Ripper was. If it is a man who starts a route and all these results are obtained by an offspring provided by the wives an agorithm could even be made that gave a map instead of looking for the man why his wives are not sought to see the route?


And maybe being able to rule out the impossible, such as Amazonia, because it can be linked to the Mongols as well as others. Already simply with the departure from Africa since I am E-V22 because I almost see a route in my results.


It could be done by having the coordinates of where those prototypes were, with which a man and his male offspring have had offspring.

Based on what I see even the single does not fit the explanation for *E-V22 that in Andalusia was carried by Jews or Phoenicians* and it happens that I am Andalusian and I do not see that trip in my results but a very different one. Then in Andalusia I would have obtained all those skulls for my offspring, how much variety would there have been to choose in such remote times in the same place? I think it would be more obtained in displacements and belonging to those areas reaching the last destination that is the first of the list that is where I am now more or less.

----------


## Carlos

I imagine that people should be afraid to appear next to someone they would not expect but not Jackie who is free; although if you break his heart, take shelter, but if you dare to love him, it will be your end.


North Ethiopyd


Plains Pamirid


Pre slavic

----------


## Ack

Phenotype is the most superficial and variable thing. I remembered that case of twins a 'white' and a 'black' children of the same relatives of an interacial relationship. The mediterranean and blond phenotype can be found throughout Europe, only the frequency is different by region, but any attempt to relativize is absolutely idiotic.

----------

